
Ask HN: Learning Statistics? - avindroth
What is the best resource for learning statistics, intuitively?
======
wizzerking
As an Applied Mathematician I just used books that talked about probabilities
but for explaining my work to co-workers who were not trained I found the
following to be helpful [http://www.wikihow.com/Understand-and-Use-Basic-
Statistics](http://www.wikihow.com/Understand-and-Use-Basic-Statistics)

For actual learning the following may be helpful
[https://blog.udemy.com/learn-statistics/](https://blog.udemy.com/learn-
statistics/)

For open Source Books
[http://www.intechopen.com/search?q=statistics](http://www.intechopen.com/search?q=statistics)

[http://freecomputerbooks.com/search.html?cx=partner-
pub-5976...](http://freecomputerbooks.com/search.html?cx=partner-
pub-5976068913745703%3A4325807428&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=UTF-8&q=statistics&sitesearch=freecomputerbooks.com&keywords=statistics&x=0&y=0)

HAve fun, and remember the famous quote From Mark Twain
[http://www.twainquotes.com/Statistics.html](http://www.twainquotes.com/Statistics.html)

------
Mz
A couple of good books:

 _How to lie with statistics_ (Good intro to concepts, light on actual math)

 _The cartoon guide to statistics_ (the first chapter or two covers what I
learned in my college _Intro to Stats_ class -- the rest is over my head)

~~~
isuckatcoding
Just started reading "The cartoon guide to statistics" based on your
recommendation. Really interesting and fun. Thanks!

